# Toronto Raptors 2018-19. Special?



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I am a long term extremely casual NBA fan. However, have a bit of time on my hands this fall and been watching a lot of Raptors. Probably half their minutes so far good and bad, which is more than the past 5 years combined easily, maybe longer. They’re super impressive, fast, skilled & tough. Is it too early to start the bandwagon thread?

Also have read every online story I’ve seen on them, TSN, Sportsnet, ESPN. But missed most of the drama over the Kawai trade until yesterday, an article on the Raptors GM I cant spell yet does a good job hitting many of the factors involved. I’ll see if I can find it again brb. Nope went well deep on those 3 pages.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Yes, this version of the Raptors is special. They have the potential to go all the way to the finals. This is IMO the best team the Raps has ever had.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Watched vs Suns last nigh, about 3/4 of the game. Again, casual fan long term, but I don't recall seeing an NBA team play that swarming stop them in their tracks D that Toronto have when they ramp it up. Maybe smothering D in college games sometimes, but not pro.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Well, they haven't looked so special since Christmas. Lots of blown leads, losses to 'weaker' teams. I don't know if low minutes and resting some of their starters is part of a long game so they're fresher for the playoffs, but though I haven't watched them as much recently, they haven't looked dominant as they did early on.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

A lot of it has to do with the changes in the line up. The addition of Gasol. Also, the focus of this team is to play their best on the playoffs. A lot of things their doing is in preparation for the playoffs. Now whether what they're doing will work, is something we have to wait and see. One thing, this team has playoff veterans, some with championship experience (Kawai, Green).


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I haven't been following them as closely since we "cut the cord", but the people I know who know basketball seem to think that the Raps a headed for a deep run this year. 

Hope so!


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Hmmm game 7 lies ahead. Could this become Kahwi's theme song?

[h://video]


----------



## Sniper (Oct 8, 2009)

The Raps sh!t the bed last night. What a see-saw series this has been against the Sixers. Bottom line, the Sixers are solid team when they want to be but the Raps seem to always make it a habit for Game 7's. Oh, my heart. Let's GO RAPTORS!


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Huge props to the Raps this morning for advancing to the Eastern final, albeit by the skin of their teeth! Remember those old Clint Eastwood movies...The Good, the Bad and the Ugly...A Fistful of Dollars...For a Few Dollars More. Even the titles echo the Raptors playoff run and the NBA lifestyle in general. In the trilogy storylines, a tall, quiet if not silent stranger rides into town and through his fast thinking and reflexes, saves the whole community from being wiped out by a contemptible band of nere do wells. Sounds familiar doesn't it! Kawhi his played Clint Eastwood to a tee.Can he continue to lead this group to the ultimate outcome? It's starting to feel like...why not. And like a good Eastwood pic the only thing left is to wonder if the hero stays and makes a new home or wanders down the road into the sunset, leaving the town sad but grateful. Stay tuned.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Great finish!

Funnily enough, "load management" has done nothing for my guitar playing...


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

bw66 said:


> Great finish!
> 
> Funnily enough, "load management" has done nothing for my guitar playing...


Indeed, that precludes my playing being worth a load although at times it certainly can be a pile.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

LOL Holy, did you see the Kawhi hack on Giannis right at halftime? I’ve seen half the first half, heard most of the rest of it on radio. Raps so far look real good.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

keto said:


> LOL Holy, did you see the Kawhi hack on Giannis right at halftime? I’ve seen half the first half, heard most of the rest of it on radio. Raps so far look real good.


That was a big no call....would have been three I believe. Milwaukee will brush off the rust as the series progresses. Will the Raps have the gas to last?


----------



## Sniper (Oct 8, 2009)

The difference here is that the entire Bucks' personnel was built to accommodate and function around Giannis. I hate it. But it works so damned well even with scrubs like Middleton and Lopez. If the Raptors can just execute when they have to, this series will go to 7 games. Danny Green had a crappy game and Fred Vanvleet and Powell are sh!tting the bed whenever they're on the court.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

That game was a winnable game for the Raptors. Shots just didn't go in the 4th quarter. The surprise was Brook Lopez play. I am not sure he could continue playing that way. The Raps need to figure out his tendencies. I still think the Raps can beat them.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Raps need to hit shots to pull the Bucks' big men out of the lane. If the perimeter shots don't fall, then they can lay off the shooters and clog things up for Kawhi and Siakam's slashes to the hoop. Gotta hit the open shots! Great game from Lowry and Kawhi, but everyone else was off. Here's hoping Gasol and Green bounce back.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

I need to vent...how ridiculous is it for this organization to give a $750K diamond studded jacket to their global ambassador? Wouldn't it be a better gesture to give that amount to charities, in his name, rather than a jacket he could afford to design and purchase himself? I have never played one of his recordings of my own volition, and I have another reason not to now. Thanks for letting me vent. Oh, he's also embarrassing during the games too.


----------



## Delores Streisand (Nov 4, 2018)

The 1995-96 Bulls were special.

The 2018-19 Raptors are a decent team.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Delores Streisand said:


> The 1995-96 Bulls were special.
> 
> The 2018-19 Raptors are a decent team.


I'd have to say the run of success the GSW have had in recent years makes them special as well.


----------



## Sniper (Oct 8, 2009)

Huge game 5 tonight. Raps need to stick with the 2+1 man wall on top of the key to keep Giannis penetration to a low and make him a facilitator. However, I think the Bucks' perimeter guys' shots will drop tonight. That means the Raptors need to execute just as much. This game needs to be stolen or else it will go game 7 and the Raps won't have enough for that.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Sniper said:


> Huge game 5 tonight. Raps need to stick with the 2+1 man wall on top of the key to keep Giannis penetration to a low and make him a facilitator. However, I think the Bucks' perimeter guys' shots will drop tonight. That means the Raptors need to execute just as much. This game needs to be stolen or else it will go game 7 and the Raps won't have enough for that.


Surprising result, but the Bucks have tightened up and so has their shooting. Live by the three, lose by the three. Freddy however was unconscious. After game 1 or 2, NBA analysts were touting the Bucks depth as a big advantage and since then that script has flipped. You just never know...which is why I wouldn't count the Bucks out Game 6, but it will be a huge ask. One thing I do know is Kyle will be flopping for the finals but will Drake wear his wonder jacket courtside?


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

leftysg said:


> I need to vent...how ridiculous is it for this organization to give a $750K diamond studded jacket to their global ambassador? Wouldn't it be a better gesture to give that amount to charities, in his name, rather than a jacket he could afford to design and purchase himself? I have never played one of his recordings of my own volition, and I have another reason not to now. Thanks for letting me vent. Oh, he's also embarrassing during the games too.


Hopefully he wears it on the court and then donates it to charity. We'll see. Would it fetch even more than than the original price if it's worn by Drake? Could it be a plan to make more money for charity. Time will tell.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Bigtime games last night from Kawhi and VanVleet. Lowry also strong. They should be able to take the series on Saturday.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Might as well win it all now!


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Yes this team is special. Now on to the finals. They're not done yet. I can see this team winning all the way specially with home court advantage.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Last night's game was intense to watch. Excited to see how things go. Nervous about thursday's commute to practice haha.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2019)




----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

Impressive win.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Nav is a great success story. The Sikh people have a work ethic that we could all learn from. 

As they’d say about last night’s game. Ba-Prey-Bap!!!


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

What a game!


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

3 more wins to go.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

First game I watched in years. It has totally changed with the addition of the three point line. Slow compaired to the old days.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Distortion said:


> First game I watched in years. It has totally changed with the addition of the three point line. Slow compaired to the old days.


I'm surprised that you find the game slow. You have to realize majority of these players are now over 6'5" and most of them can run. Pascal Siakam is 6'9" and he is fast. The pace of that game was slow because that's how the Raps wanted it. They slow down the other teams transition game as allowing the other team to run is a recipe for disaster. Which is how the Raptors won that game. They had more fast break points than the Warriors. 

But the game as a whole, has not slowed down a bit even with the 3 pointers.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

If you haven’t watched a game since the 70s and you think current ball is slow, I think you’re suffering from nostalgia bias. The speed, athleticism and agility in the NBA are at a ridiculously high level now


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Chito said:


> But the game as a whole, has not slowed down a bit even with the 3 pointers.


 What I watched was three or four guys slowly jog up to the three point line all night long stand along it and pass back and forth waiting to get a 3 point shot all night long. I stand by my statement the game has slowed considerably with the three point shot. But I hope Toronto and its fans get the win . Go back and watch some play on You tube before the three point shot and you will see all kinds of hustle out of the players under the net.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Yep, that’s an accurate description of modern basketball. They just jog up to the three point line and don’t hustle or move. Just pass the ball around until an open three 

Back in the 70s, they sure hustled a lot more than these lazy kids these days with their three point lines.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

jdto said:


> Yep, that’s an accurate description of modern basketball. They just jog up to the three point line and don’t hustle or move. Just pass the ball around until an open three
> 
> Back in the 70s, they sure hustled a lot more than these lazy kids these days with their three point lines.


Nice to see the more things change the more they stay the same . You are the same mouthy SOB now as you were when you signed up on the forum.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Distortion said:


> Nice to see the more things change the more they stay the same . You are the same mouthy SOB now as you were when you signed up on the forum.


Sure thing, champ


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

How the N.B.A. 3-Point Shot Went From Gimmick to Game Changer Get the facts it wasn't the seventy's when it became popular.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Distortion said:


> How the N.B.A. 3-Point Shot Went From Gimmick to Game Changer Get the facts it wasn't the seventy's


What season did they implement the 3 point line? It says so right in the article you posted, so I’m sure you’ll be able to dig out that particular fact all on your own.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Distortion said:


> What I watched was three or four guys slowly jog up to the three point line all night long stand along it and pass back and forth waiting to get a 3 point shot all night long. I stand by my statement the game has slowed considerably with the three point shot. But I hope Toronto and its fans get the win . Go back and watch some play on You tube before the three point shot and you will see all kinds of hustle out of the players under the net.


LOL I've been watching basketball since the 60s. Oscar Robertson, Bill Russell, Chamberlain etc.... You cannot make a statement based on one game you have seen. I have watched ALL the Raptors games this year as well as other games.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Distortion said:


> What I watched was three or four guys slowly jog up to the three point line all night long stand along it and pass back and forth waiting to get a 3 point shot all night long. I stand by my statement the game has slowed considerably with the three point shot. But I hope Toronto and its fans get the win . Go back and watch some play on You tube before the three point shot and you will see all kinds of hustle out of the players under the net.


If you haven't, I'd think seeing a game in person just to see the size and athleticism of these massive dudes and the speed the ball moves would change your mind. I've attended recent games in the new Canadian Elite Basketball League which is primarily Canadian born roster players from NCAA and Canadian universities as well as a couple of American imports who have played on GLeague rosters. It's obviously a level below the NBA but even that can be impressive, so while I grew up watching the NBA from the early 70s era onward, today's game is faster. Better I suppose is a matter of opinion.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Halfway home, like watching a Mustang GT race a Corvette that needs a valve job.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

leftysg said:


> Halfway home, like watching a Mustang GT race a Corvette that needs a valve job.


It sorta is, really. But the defence is what's winning it for them, heck it could be 3-0 if they made like 2-3 shots ONLY in game 2.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

keto said:


> It sorta is, really. But the defence is what's winning it for them, heck it could be 3-0 if they made like 2-3 shots ONLY in game 2.


Yeah, if Siakam, Lowry and Gasol hadn't gone ice cold in game 2, this would be 3-0. They came to play last night, so let's hope they keep it up. Durant and Thompson might be back on Friday, so it's gonna be a much tougher road to get the next two wins.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

With Durant and Thompson back in the lineup, they're going to be a hard team to beat, even if both are not playing at 100%. Golden State knows they won't win without those two.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

SaucyJack said:


> With Durant and Thompson back in the lineup, they're going to be a hard team to beat, even if both are not playing at 100%. Golden State knows they won't win without those two.


Hard, but not impossible. If our guys hit their shots, then we have a great chance. When Gasol, Lowry and Green go cold, it’s very difficult.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Yes this team is special. They will be NBA Champions by Monday night.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Chito said:


> Yes this team is special. They will be NBA Champions by Monday night.


I think so too. I called the great D early in this thread. But for about a 10 minute stretch in 2, they would be champs now. I can’t see them going 0-18 again, they want it at home.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Distortion said:


> What I watched was three or four guys slowly jog up to the three point line all night long stand along it and pass back and forth waiting to get a 3 point shot all night long. I stand by my statement the game has slowed considerably with the three point shot. But I hope Toronto and its fans get the win . Go back and watch some play on You tube before the three point shot and you will see all kinds of hustle out of the players under the net.


I hope you’ve seen enough of the finals to have seen how fast they are. If you watch Curry for a half, it’s ridiculous how much at speed ducking and darting to get into space, or his incredible catch and release shot.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

keto said:


> I think so too. I called the great D early in this thread. But for about a 10 minute stretch in 2, they would be champs now. I can’t see them going 0-18 again, they want it at home.


Agree totally about their defense. A lot of people including the so-called experts don't acknowledge that fact. I also give credit to Nick Nurse. He has done a good job of making adjustments, finding the right combinations and thinking out of the box when calling plays specially on the defense side of things. And of course there is Kawhi.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

This series proves a truly Canadian concept...nothing's complete without KD.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Ive only seen two games, but what games they have been.

Really hope they take it on Monday.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

There is no way GS is going to win 3 straight against the Raptors D. Not going to happen. Raps will be champs


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

I’ll be in the building on Monday night. To say I am excited would be an understatement.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

jdto said:


> I’ll be in the building on Monday night. To say I am excited would be an understatement.


Must've cost you a guitar and a leg.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Chito said:


> Must've cost you a guitar and a leg.


The tickets were a gift, so I didn’t even ask


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Game 5, Durant in. Here we go.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Think we win 6 with no Durant, and not so cold 3 land. They won the 2nd half.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I ended up being awake later than expected and checked the final score.

Damn.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

keto said:


> Think we win 6 with no Durant, and not so cold 3 land. They won the 2nd half.


Sweeping the champs at Oracle, in the Finals, would be quite an accomplishment.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

heart breaker last night


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

My daughter was in tears at the end. So close! Anyway, I think we’ve got the next one. We weren’t sharp offensively.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I don't follow basketball, but like many am swept up in this final. I only caught most of the 3rd and 4th quarters last night, and what I was struck by was how many points the Warriors got off 3-pointers, compared to the Raptors' reliance on 2-pointers and penalty shots. It was like watching a football game where one team gets touchdowns, and the other competes by getting field-goal after field goal. How is it that the Raptors don't attempt, or succeed at, as many 3-pointers? Again, I don't know much about b-ball. Are the two teams simply employing different strategies for defending against such shots? Are the Warriors more practised and skilled at long-distance 3-point shots? School me.


----------



## Sniper (Oct 8, 2009)

Cold, cold night that was. The Raps buckled in the last 3 minutes. Need to take that experience and close it out on Thursday.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

mhammer said:


> I don't follow basketball, but like many am swept up in this final. I only caught most of the 3rd and 4th quarters last night, and what I was struck by was how many points the Warriors got off 3-pointers, compared to the Raptors' reliance on 2-pointers and penalty shots. It was like watching a football game where one team gets touchdowns, and the other competes by getting field-goal after field goal. How is it that the Raptors don't attempt, or succeed at, as many 3-pointers? Again, I don't know much about b-ball. Are the two teams simply employing different strategies for defending against such shots? Are the Warriors more practised and skilled at long-distance 3-point shots? School me.


Golden State has two of the best shooters in the world—maybe the two best—with Curry and Thompson. They run plays for them where they pass and move off of screens until they see a sliver of space. It only takes them an eye-blink to get their shots off. Thompson’s shooting stroke is so quick and smooth it’s mind boggling. The best I’ve seen. They’ve changed the way the game is played. 

The Raptors have decent shooters, but they were off last night. They only shot 25% from three, compared to 42% for GS. That was the difference. The Raptors have the advantage going inside, taking the ball to the basket, so they were using that. Unfortunately, they missed some key shots in the final minutes.



Sniper said:


> Cold, cold night that was. The Raps buckled in the last 3 minutes. Need to take that experience and close it out on Thursday.


Yeah, we killed ourselves with poor shooting from three. GS got 12 more threes than we did.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

jdto said:


> Golden State has two of the best shooters in the world—maybe the two best—with Curry and Thompson. They run plays for them where they pass and move off of screens until they see a sliver of space. It only takes them an eye-blink to get their shots off. Thompson’s shooting stroke is so quick and smooth it’s mind boggling. The best I’ve seen. They’ve changed the way the game is played.


Presumably, how they got to the NBA finals as frequently as they have in recent years.

Thanks for that.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

mhammer said:


> I don't follow basketball, but like many am swept up in this final. I only caught most of the 3rd and 4th quarters last night, and what I was struck by was how many points the Warriors got off 3-pointers, compared to the Raptors' reliance on 2-pointers and penalty shots. It was like watching a football game where one team gets touchdowns, and the other competes by getting field-goal after field goal. How is it that the Raptors don't attempt, or succeed at, as many 3-pointers? Again, I don't know much about b-ball. Are the two teams simply employing different strategies for defending against such shots? Are the Warriors more practised and skilled at long-distance 3-point shots? School me.


Raptors streaky shooting from 3 is their Achilles heel ( no pun intended KD, only respect) When they are on, tough to beat. When they struggle, they become vulnerable. I'd say the Raps defence has been consistently better and that has to be worth something the next two games. No Durant or possibly an athletic Looney has to be worth something as well. I don't think Toronto would have had a sniff if GS had been healthy. Take advantage of the opportunity.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

OK...game day...let's finish this thing.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

2019 champs! Holy shit!


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2019)

Easy peasy.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I hope it’s an awesome riot in TO tonight.

Stay safe people.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Player99 said:


> Easy peasy.


It was not.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2019)

Budda said:


> It was not.


Hahaha.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Nice. Didn’t get to see it due to final rehearsal for first gig with new band. Did pvr it, will catch the highlights on the weekend.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Just awesome! After all the years, going through all those players, finally got a bunch who did it!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

keto said:


> Nice. Didn’t get to see it due to final rehearsal for first gig with new band. Did pvr it, will catch the highlights on the weekend.


You will enjoy not being as stressed, knowing the outcome already


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Congrats to the Raptors...a likeable bunch of dudes. Lady Luck, fate, bonne fortune, destiny, whatever you want to call it was on their side. One team didn't necessarily win, one team ran out of time they were so evenly matched, despite the champs losing two all-stars. The one thing that the Raptors and their fans feared all season as their own kryptonite, injury to their best player, came back to help them. Go figure. Well, now their jersey will forever have a little gold patch on the back of the neckline that only NBA champion franchises have the right to wear. Soak it up for as long as you want Raps fans. Enjoy the parade.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

“I need to see the leaves change and the snow flakes falling...”

We the North!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Caught up in the Riders-Ticats game so I didn't start watching Game 6 until well into the 2nd period. But it became obvious fairly quickly that whoever won last night would win by less than 5 points, given how often each basket was answered with one by the other team.

I suspect one of the deciding factors was Klay Thompson's injury in the 3rd. The guy's aim is so good, when the ball leaves his hands it's like there's a string pulling it to the basket, the way that a measuring tape returns home when you let it go. So NOT having his 3-pointers overturn/erode their lead for a period and a half made a difference for the Raptors. I suppose the good thing was that his injury was entirely self-inflicted rather than a result of any action by the opposing team, or else things would have gotten ugly, fast. I don't know that we would have seen that friendly embrace at the end between Currey and Lowry. There was serious respect there. Glad it wasn't impeded by resentment.

As a complete newbie to basketball, I have to say the rules baffled me. The protocol for that last 37 seconds seemed to be play-for-5-seconds-call-a-time-out. Weird.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Great that they won. The vandalism that followed the win was stupid and childish. Those things ruin what should be a good time.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Just a pity that all those folks had to be inconvenienced by going to the Beer Store, rather than a corner store, for their fuel. 

The connection between alcohol over-consumption and sports is a pernicious thing. Certainly, enjoy your spirits, but one shouldn't have to enjoy spirits to enjoy the sport. But what can I say? Whether Toronto, Vancouver or Montreal, that's youth, innit?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> Those things ruin what should be a good time.


those things are the good time


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

mhammer said:


> Just a pity that all those folks had to be inconvenienced by going to the Beer Store, rather than a corner store, for their fuel.


it would have been Monster Energy drinks instead of Budweiser and the crowd of guys named Kyle would still be ravaging the streets, at least the liquor helped tire them out


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

mhammer said:


> Caught up in the Riders-Ticats game so I didn't start watching Game 6 until well into the 2nd period. But it became obvious fairly quickly that whoever won last night would win by less than 5 points, given how often each basket was answered with one by the other team.
> 
> I suspect one of the deciding factors was Klay Thompson's injury in the 3rd. The guy's aim is so good, when the ball leaves his hands it's like there's a string pulling it to the basket, the way that a measuring tape returns home when you let it go. So NOT having his 3-pointers overturn/erode their lead for a period and a half made a difference for the Raptors. I suppose the good thing was that his injury was entirely self-inflicted rather than a result of any action by the opposing team, or else things would have gotten ugly, fast. I don't know that we would have seen that friendly embrace at the end between Currey and Lowry. There was serious respect there. Glad it wasn't impeded by resentment.
> 
> As a complete newbie to basketball, I have to say the rules baffled me. The protocol for that last 37 seconds seemed to be play-for-5-seconds-call-a-time-out. Weird.


You can be grateful you never watched the game under previous timeout rules which were changed in the last couple of years. The standing joke was the last two minutes took two hours of real time to play out. Teams stockpiled timeouts and saved them for end of game situations. Hope you will continue to watch in upcoming seasons.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Classy move by Golden State


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I saw that hug between Currey and Lowry at the end of the game. It was heartfelt on both sides. Sportsmanship does not reach a higher plane than that. Very classy move, on both counts: the ad and the hug.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Well all that KL business is finally over. So many twists and convolutions it was like a GOT episode at the end. I never saw that coming. I hope the LAC choke on the loss of a young talent and all those draft picks they gave up for Paul George. Not gonna lie, the young Canadian, Shae Gilgeous Alexander would look fine playing here at home. Have fun with load management, injury concerns, and ... earthquakes.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I am sick of the drama. I am glad it's over. Such nonsense. The fans turned KL into a god.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2019)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1301809083319671


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

laristotle said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1301809083319671


Yeah, our global ambassador didn't really come through for us did he. I wonder if he offered Kawhi his $750 ooo diamond studded fan jacket that the team gave him. As some surmised I have yet to see it on the charity auction block like DG's guitars.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

I would have been suprised if he signed with TO.


----------

